# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  GF Giuliani Duet for Flute and Mandolin

## KristinEliza

Here's a video of my performance last night of Giovanni Francesco Giuliani's Duetto per Flauto e Mandolino (with my recently repaired Calace!)

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

Andy Boden, 

August Watters, 

Beanzy, 

Bertram Henze, 

Bill Clements, 

bratsche, 

Jim Garber, 

John Goodin, 

John Lloyd, 

martin lee, 

MLT, 

Pasha Alden, 

Rick Schneider, 

tkdboyd, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## Jim Garber

Lovely, Kristin. Thanks for posting the video.

----------


## bratsche

Very enjoyable!  Thanks for that!

bratsche

----------


## bob rose

Sounds great..congrats

----------


## Tavy

Bravo!  Glad you got your Calace back OK and in time!

----------


## JeffD

Oh wow. That was great. I had it on at work today. It transcended mandolin music and became music itself.

Lovely.

----------


## Dan Cohen

Kristen - ditto on the above comments. Can you tell me where I can find the sheet music for this piece? I'd like to try it with my daughter who plays flute.

----------


## Pasha Alden

Thanks so much for sharing. Lovely.

----------


## KristinEliza

> Kristen - ditto on the above comments. Can you tell me where I can find the sheet music for this piece? I'd like to try it with my daughter who plays flute.


Dan, I ordered it from Trekel.

----------


## Dan Cohen

> Dan, I ordered it from Trekel.


Thanks Kristin.

----------


## martin lee

> Here's a video of my performance last night of Giovanni Francesco Giuliani's Duetto per Flauto e Mandolino (with my recently repaired Calace!)
> 
> [vidleo=youtube;iN7sk22rHeQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN7sk22rHeQ[/video]


 lovely playing , I have just started playing and your performance has inspired me

----------


## Bill Clements

Bravo!
Thanks for sharing your performance.

----------

